# Hands numbness



## Trust (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey guys!

So i popped my GH cherry tonight. Yay! Been waiting for that day for a month now!! 

Got some Andromed's green tops. I took 3 iu's. Its been 2.5 hrs and my hands are freaking numb...Thats a side from the GH right? 

 And does that mean i need to lower the dosage or keep going at 3 iu/d and see how it goes?

I know we usually take it morning, but i had been waiting so long i just pinned it soon as i got it!

Thanks in advance for your input!


----------



## pirovoliko (Sep 26, 2012)

Trust said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> So i popped my GH cherry tonight. Yay! Been waiting for that day for a month now!!
> 
> ...



Hey bro...keep us informed..spoke with AML about the greenies..


----------



## Trust (Sep 26, 2012)

pirovoliko said:


> Hey bro...keep us informed..spoke with AML about the greenies..



Yea, im curious about the quality. Thats why i was asking about the hand numbness @ 3 iu... its still going on right now...
I would say it started about 2 to 2.5 hrs after my shot. Its kinda freaky the first time that happens lol


----------



## pirovoliko (Sep 26, 2012)

I can imagine how you must be feeling.  Was aware of the side but never heard of it being so immediate...lol...maybe 3 is a bit much to start..BTw sent you a PM.


----------



## Trust (Sep 26, 2012)

Hehe yea... 
Imagine the testing protocol is to take 10 iu and go do bloodwork...omg id be numb from head to toes lol...


----------



## pirovoliko (Sep 26, 2012)

LOL...i just ripped off some quick research in general and found a few things - apparently sides like numbness can be pretty immediate - withion a day or two due to water retention.  Good news is this means the shit is right on, bad news is the dose is too high, particularly at the beginning.  Especially around 3 ius to start - lots of complaints there about almost immediate numbness.  Seems most recommendations are to begin about 2 ius and up it .5 ius every two weeks or so to adjust slowly.  Seems sides get better with time as you up dose.  so might want to consider dropping it to 2 ius.  How are you planning to run the gh?


----------



## Trust (Sep 26, 2012)

Thats good news then. Means the stuff is legit. 
I will try keeping it at 3 iu/d. If it really gets too much ill lower it.
I mean its not too bad right now, other then every 10 seconds i rub my fingers together lol
Btw i plan on doing 5 on- 2 off


----------



## pirovoliko (Sep 26, 2012)

Cool.  Planning the same schedule.


----------



## SHRUGS (Sep 26, 2012)

3IUs a day IMO is too much to start with. You need to get used to it. I went 1iu a day for first 10days then 2ius a day for next 4-6 weeks then up to 3-4iu from there if you wanna go that high. It all depends on what you're using it for but plan on not seeing real benefits until at least month 3 more realistically month 4. Plan ahead so you dont run out as you're gonna wanna run it for 8-9months before taking a few off. Before you decide to drop the dose because the sides are too much do us all a favor since you're an Andromed fella,   hit 5ius and go get bloods done and post up results. I'd be interested in mixing something in with me Rips if they score well. These Andro's Greenies are totally new and we need some bloods. !SHRUGS!


----------



## Trust (Sep 26, 2012)

Pinned 2 iu this morning upon waking up, i didnt notice any numbness. Btw i will have enough for 9 months @ 4iu 5on-2 off
Should i take 2 more iu at night?


----------



## pirovoliko (Sep 26, 2012)

got tired of 3ius a day already?  Lol...


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 26, 2012)

Trust said:


> Pinned 2 iu this morning upon waking up, i didnt notice any numbness. Btw i will have enough for 9 months @ 4iu 5on-2 off
> Should i take 2 more iu at night?



9 months at 4 iu 5on2off will be a good place to start at.  

what are you looking for out of it??


----------



## Trust (Sep 26, 2012)

Im looking for fat loss (stuburn fat that i cant seem to get rid of, even on strict diet) and other properties like skin enhancement, better sleep, general well being/ anti-aging...
Im sorry if its already posted somewhere, but is 2 iu morning + 2 iu end of day (dinner time) a good schedule?

@ Pirovoliko: Well 3 iu at once made my hands numb, but didnt feel any sides at 2 iu...Might as well do 2 in the morning and 2 10 hrs later ... (?)


----------



## pirovoliko (Sep 26, 2012)

Makes sense to me


----------



## 63Vette (Sep 26, 2012)

Trust said:


> Im looking for fat loss (stuburn fat that i cant seem to get rid of, even on strict diet) and other properties like skin enhancement, better sleep, general well being/ anti-aging...



You will be a happy boy. And yes, I recommend splitting your dose - 2iu at waking and 2iu just before you hit the sack at night.

Respect,
Vette


----------



## Trust (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank you Vette, 
Thank you guys for your input. Im a GH noob


----------



## SHRUGS (Sep 27, 2012)

I would not split the dose. I believe you get more benefit from a big dose right away in the morning. And the sides might get bad if you split it up. My buddy started takin 1iu 3x daily and the cts was getting extremely bad. 2-4ius right in the morning upon waking and be done.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Sep 27, 2012)

On scripts it's suggested to pin at night. I pinned in the morning and never felt a thing. I pin at night now and wake up feeling the numbness. Fwiw


----------



## Trust (Sep 27, 2012)

Thank you for you replies.

And whats the deal with food and shot timing? Does that have to do with anything?  I hear people not eat after a morning shot...Im always hungry when i wake up, and need to eat before i go to work...
Thanks


----------



## Patriot1405 (Sep 27, 2012)

If I'm not mistaken the reason GH scripts are administered at night is because the bodies natural GH pulse is at night. Meaning your natural GH pulse is low or non existent which is why you have a script.


----------



## SHRUGS (Sep 27, 2012)

PATRIOT is correct on this. You need it at night if you have none which isnt the case for most of us. Admin in morning is best for us that have no gh issues and are looking for anti aging and fat loss/healing properties. Let your body do its own gh thing at night like its suppose to.


----------



## robot lord (Sep 27, 2012)

One pin in the morning with no carbs and straight to the gym for some cardio will yield great fat reduction. I am on RIPS and morning pins by week 3 had me a zombie for most of the day. I did start at a high dose however(5IU). I cut back to 4iu split morning and prior to bed ultimately to end up at 3iu just before bed. This seems to reduce sides to just hand numbness while sleeping and goes away shortly after getting out of bed. Does make taking a piss at 3am an adventure not being able to feel your cock! LMFAO. Oh n I am 5on 2off and currently in week 6 of 500mg test cyp, 600mg masteron,500iu HCG and ran var at 50mg for first 4 weeks. Forty yrs old, 235 as of this morning and a 36" waist(down from fat boy 44". Still not where I want to be yet with the BF but I cleaned up the diet and I am only 2 months in on the GH. From what I understand the magic starts at 3-4 months with the GH as long as diet n training are on point!


----------



## robot lord (Sep 27, 2012)

SHRUGS please correct me if I am wrong, but I thought by introducing exo gh our pituitary shuts down the natural pulse. Just like AAS shuts down HPTA loop for zero natty production. I know that 2iu of pharm quality gh is considered a full replacement and 4-5iu great for fat loss. I personally like many others have switched to night pins to ward off the lethrgic sides of higher dose morning pins. I do understand that GH and AAS work differenly on the person to person bases. I guess a little experimenting will yield what works best for each individual.


----------



## PFM (Sep 27, 2012)

Some of us are predispositioned to react to HGH with various degrees of CTS. I am one of those guys. I was enduring ridiculous night numbness. I switched from Rips to Humatrope and the condition is now reasonable/ tolerable.

On a side note I dropped 13lbs of water immediately following discontinuing Rips.

If Chinese HGH is a problem, try USA. I am using 1/4 the amount with all if not benefits and zero water.


----------



## Patriot1405 (Sep 27, 2012)

Lethargy is the biggest side for me, as soon as I stop moving I'm out!! In a
Coma!!


----------



## Curiosity (Sep 27, 2012)

Crazy F Mike said:


> Some of us are predispositioned to react to HGH with various degrees of CTS. I am one of those guys. I was enduring ridiculous night numbness. I switched from Rips to Humatrope and the condition is now reasonable/ tolerable.
> 
> On a side note I dropped 13lbs of water immediately following discontinuing Rips.
> 
> If Chinese HGH is a problem, try USA. I am using 1/4 the amount with all if not benefits and zero water.



Is the US GH significantly more expensive than Chinese?


----------



## 63Vette (Sep 27, 2012)

Trust said:


> Thank you for you replies.
> 
> And whats the deal with food and shot timing? Does that have to do with anything?  I hear people not eat after a morning shot...Im always hungry when i wake up, and need to eat before i go to work...
> Thanks



Try to shoot your GH on an empty stomach...which is damn near impossible for a body builder. 45 minutex to an hour later take some carbs or sugars to spike your insulin. The night pin is the one where its hard to have an empty stomach but usually delivers the fewest sides. 

Your body doesn't just pulse once a day but rather every 3-5 hours.

Respect,
Vette

By the way about 1/2 of your natural GH occurs during deep sleep. Keep in mind you are also asleep during two to three pulses for most people.


----------



## krashrt (Sep 27, 2012)

Curiosity said:


> Is the US GH significantly more expensive than Chinese?



IME yes.  Only used pens but also got better results with less


----------



## Trust (Sep 27, 2012)

Took 2.5 last night, and 2.5 waking up...looking good so far. Not much numbness yesterday. 
Pretty sure it has nothing to do with it, but i feel so fuking good today its amazing. Had a great training at lunch time.... I had a lot more energy...I felt like throwing the weights thru the roof ...i was ''energised'' by something. 
It might be the 900 primo/w kicking in, im at my 16th day.
Is it possible the GH making me feeling this good already? Like im just happy for no reason...lol


----------



## 63Vette (Sep 28, 2012)

Over the years I have tried pretty much every possible combo. Currently I am running my usual 5iu a day and shooting 4iu at night and 1iu at waking. I plan on moving it back to my usual 3iu at bedtime and 2iu at wake but afternoon lethargy has been horrible on these current kits of Rips. The advantage of what I am doing now (4 at night 1 at wake) is my sleep is awesome and I don't have anywhere near the afternoon lethargy which is critical now because I have long days and short nights at work. 

It will take some trial and error to find what works best for you. The more you learn EXACTLY how GH affects you the more you can combine and control it. Listen to your body brother.

Respect,
Vette


----------



## Trust (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks a lot Vette for your input. I am a big believer in listening to my body. It usually tells me what it needs, and also tells me when i have too much of something.
I just feel amazing today. Instead of taking my car i jogged to the grocery store ...i never do that lol wtf is up with me??
Theres definately something very good in my blood lol...primo/gh/tbol.....  *shrugs*


----------

